# Play store snafu



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

On my computer i go to PStore and download an app...it first asks me for the device, i see it listed..my phone, and then say OK...i see where it says " installed". I look on my phone and do not see it. I check to make sure that my wi-fi is on, and it is, and yet its not shown. So if its installed as it says, is it installed on my pc? If so, why and where?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What happens if you try to install it directly on the phone using it's Play Store?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, but I prefer to do it from the pc with its larger screen. I finally did it on the phone, but wonder why they bother to inform you that u can do it on a pc too. Is there something I am missing in the way I am doing it? I click on the app, it then asks me for the device, and my phone is shown, I pick that and then its says its installed..the question is WHERE IS IT INSTALLED< if not on my phone? BTW, does anyone know if there is an "lifealert" app for a senior? It would be nice if there is one so one can save paying monthly payments on both the phone and the lifealert gadget.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That didn't answer my question as to what happens when you try to install the app on the phone? Does it install successfully, does it say it's already installed? Does it ask for account info?

Make sure you are logged into the same account on both the phone and on the PC.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, i did say i did by phone in my second sentence above, but preferred if possible to do with my pc cause the screen is larger and i can read some of the support its offering. The phone does ask for the account, but i never got the offer from the pc site...just asking me for which device. Is that why I can not get it from the pc? If so, why doesn't it ask me for my account then?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

do you have more than one android device or still have old devices you no longer have connected to the play store account? if so, you could have easily installed it in the wrong device if you did it from the computer.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The PC is signed into the account, hence it doesn't ask. Your phone must also be signed in permanently for it to work, if it's asking each time you open it to sign it then that's the issue. Does it give you an option to save the username/password?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a tablet and a phone...I don't recall if it asked me to save it on my phone...but i do recall it did on my pc, and yet, like I have said, after it says that its installed, I do not see it on my device which is my phone...and i made sure that it was chosen...all is well for now, thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It can only install apps if you are signed in on the Play Store on the phone, that's how they link together. Does it ask you to sign in each and every time on the phone when you access the Play Store?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> It can only install apps if you are signed in on the Play Store on the phone, that's how they link together. Does it ask you to sign in each and every time on the phone when you access the Play Store?


No, it does not ask me to sign in when I go to Play Store...but now, I seem to have another problem...I keep getting a message that I am low in insufficient memory. ..so I tried to eliminate some apps or apps I never used and still get that message which happens when I try to make a phone call, or even try to download another app to clean up. I was trying to download an app that would move rarely used apps to my SD, and can't because of that message.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you have enough room for one app, try this one: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cleanmaster.mguard&hl=en


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Apparently i do not have room to d/l another app...i just got off from a LG chat check and he made me install a driver so i could after connecting my pc to the phone, would get a directory and move apps around to my SD etc. But after doing the function and plugged in my phone to the pc, i get no message or directory..


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Does the phone show up in My Computer as either a phone or as a Removal Card?

Some tips: http://www.cnet.com/au/how-to/clean-up-files-on-your-android-device/

LG phones should have a File Manager installed that you can use to clean up some files like downloads.

Also, try just rebooting the phone.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

A sd card never came with this unit, to my dismay...so that must be the reason I never got the Directory after making pc to phone connection after d/l that usb driver they recommended. I do not know if that is typical on a sale like this...no SD micro card. File manager did not come with this unit and obviously, under current conditions i could not install it for lack of sufficient memory. I am going to remove some photo's and see if that would help...i really don't have that many photos in it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The phone itself shows up a removal device, you don't need an SD card and most new phones don't have option.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

It shows up as a removable drive, but empty. I just saw on ebay the same phone for the same price i paid and with a preinstalled 4gb sd micro card. I have a SD card slot but empty. was i suppose to get it with this phone. I jusr removed 6 photo's ( all I had ) and got as far as a frozen screen after clicking on Install for Clean Master, and that message appeared again insufficient space.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Which phone do you have? 

Have you rebooted it?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> Which phone do you have?
> 
> Have you rebooted it?


Its the LG Optimus Dynamic prepaid Tracfone LG 38c.

Rebooted meaning reset? If so, yes i reset it to no avail. 
I emailed the company that sold it to me via Amazon. I mentioned that i did not get a 4gb micro card with it. Their reply was and I quote : 
"The SD comes already installed in the device. Thank you"

I don' understand that statement...do you?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

OK. I finally saw that there was a sd card there. Talk about a micro card. It said on it 4GB's. It was well hidden for me anyway. Nevertheless, i still have low memory.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well there's your problem, that's a terrible phone. 2GB internal storage is ridiculous. Even with a 4GB SD card that's nothing.

The SD card is installed under the battery cover, see page 14 of the user manual; http://www.lg.com/us/support-mobile/lg-LGL38C#

You can try moving Apps and Data to the SD card:

http://www.tomsguide.com/faq/id-1772970/set-default-download-location-card.html

http://blog.laptopmag.com/move-apps-sd-card-android


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Most preloaded apps cannot be moved to an SD card. If you don&#8217;t see Move to SD Card buttons on any apps, your device may not support this feature at all.>>>

At this stage of chatting with LG and here, i may not have that option. That being said, i could not get a straight answer than why does my phone come with a SD card? It must be there for a reason. Yes, I know this is not the greatest of phones, but I am a senior and need to watch my budget, so i bought this in the event of an emergency only. I just recently d/l an app for Bus schedule in my area and I could certainly use it, cause i take the bus a lot, and its nice to know beforehand when its due to arrive. Apparently, that app must have been the reason i ran out of memory to do future apps, which is fine by me. LG support lags the tech knowhow and just tell me that my phone does not support files,apps to SD...but, they were at a loss for words when i asked them the same thing i am asking here...what is the purpose of my SD card? In fact, someone here in this thread said that if i could see a removable folder in my Library, than I do not need a SD card...no wonder i am confused.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It comes with an SD card because 2GB of space is too little to be useful. A modern standard phone comes with 8, 16, 32, or 64GB of storage, with 16GB being the norm for an entry level phone these days. 

It's true you can't move system apps and some other apps, but there might be a few you can move. Did you read the two links I provided above?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

It's true you can't move system apps and some other apps, but there might be a few you can move. Did you read the two links I provided above?[/QUOTE]

Yes, and they mention areas that some are familiar and others that are not and in any event it leaves me at the stage that i am at now. In the meantime i am now in the process of recharging my phone, so i can not experiment with some of those options, if i have them at all. The one thing i did get from LG, was to choose an app and clear data...so for now, that may be my only recourse. BTW, some recommend rooting...would that be of any help?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Rooting would allow you to remove some preinstalled apps and may help with moving some other apps.


----------

